# Is it possible?



## BCrandall (Mar 5, 2010)

To use a wire suture as a fracture fixation? 

Dr reports a "Terrible Triad Injury" which is, per the Op Note, Radial head fx, coroniodprocess avulsion fx and collateral ligament disruption. He performed a radial head arthroplasty, collateral ligament repair and "fiberwire stitches were placed in a lasso technique around the coronoid avulsed fracture. The fracture was then reduced along with the capsule aid in repairing the anterior oblique fibers of the medial collateral ligament as they inserted into the anterior capsule."

Any ideas about coding this? I'm thinking it's internal fixation (24685) but I think of screws, plates, pins, wires, etc as internal fixation...No easy coding on a Friday!


----------



## jdemar (Mar 8, 2010)

My thoughts are 24666 -radial head replacement for fracture.
                       24685 -open treatment- includes internal fix when performed, I think the key here is when.
                       24345 - collateral ligamet repair, if medial ligament.


----------

